# Stolen kayak Newcastle NSW



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all
I'm absolutely shattered
Some tool has stolen my olive green hobie quest 13 from the backyard of the villa I'm living in at the moment
There was nothing to look it to so it wasn't locked up like it always was at my house
Please Newcastle Yakkers keep an eye out fr it
It's go a ball mount and has fish lengths written in marker on left side of cockpit
I have posted plenty of pics of it and will do so again when my wife returns from her work overseas( she has computer)
I'm so shattered, I'm looking at the possibility of being made redundant in my job next week and now this


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That sucks mate

Good luck.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ratbags. I hope they fall of it and drown.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

That's just horrible. Keep an eye on Ebay and Gumtree - the culprit(s) are more likely thieves than kayak fishers.

Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeffen said:


> the culprit(s) are more likely thieves than kayak fishers.


They might be kayak fishers now though, so it's honestly worth checking new members in your area...


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

koich said:


> Jeffen said:
> 
> 
> > the culprit(s) are more likely thieves than kayak fishers.
> ...


Fair call, I might be wrong, but my past experience with thieves is that they are too stupid to paddle or work a fishing rod.
(Been robbed, thieves caught, saw the pricks in court. Small sample size of thieving population, but still happy to be opinionated)
Thieves generally steal because they can convert the item into cash or drugs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Low-lifes!~Hope someone spots this and you get it back, probably not likely but there have been some good news stories here in the past so here's hoping.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeffen said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Jeffen said:
> ...


A kayak takes a bit more organisation than you're average junkie can muster. I would be leaning more to a planned thing than an opportunistic grab.


----------



## Sibbo (Aug 11, 2012)

Scumbags. As mentioned by Jeffen keep an eye out in the classifieds etc as I tracked down an outboard like this after 12months. Might also be worth ringing around a few of your local hobie stores as I wouldn't imagine they are flogging to many complete mirage drives without yaks - assuming they weren't nicked as well.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

koich said:


> A kayak takes a bit more organisation than you're average junkie can muster. I would be leaning more to a planned thing than an opportunistic grab.


That is true. I don't know how easy it was for them to take it - it could be for personal use, honestly, I doubt it - anyway, I don't wish my opinion to distract
from this rotten act and I really hope (as we all do) that BludyMick's Kayak is located and returned pronto!


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Occy said:


> Bummer Mick real bummer. I appreciate you dont live nearby and its probably not all that practical but I have an old Wavedance Calypso you could borrow for a while if it helps. Good luck tracking it down.


What a nice offer Occy! - Mick, If you accept Occy's offer of him lending you his yak, I'll find a reason (not too difficult) to go fishing up your way and transport it.

Cheers, Jeff.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Occy and jeffen
That's very kind of you both
And I may take up that offer but t this stage I'm gunna try my beat to get it back
Here's hoping


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Some people should have their hands cut off :twisted: :twisted: so they cannot steal again.

Will keep an eye out when on the water in the local area. Where was it stolen from??

You could try putting a post up on the KFDU site as well as there is a local group off yakkers on there, the more eyes the better. Hope you get it back.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks all for your support, very much appreciated 
I have contacted police and hit all the local hock shops today
Letterbox dropped the neighbourhoood as well
The guys on the Australian kayak fishers Facebook page are a great help
Keeping an eye out on websites

For every pussbucket their are many wonderful people

Can anyone post on my behalf on KFDU as I'm not. A member
Cheers


----------



## greenie888 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bloody mongrels,Ill be on the water all weekend on the tuggerah lake ill keep both eyes and ears open for you mick. greenie


----------



## mattsyak91 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bludymick said:


> Can anyone post on my behalf on KFDU as I'm not. A member
> Cheers


http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=31764

goodluck


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

will keep an eye out Mick


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Haven't seen or heard anything yet
A lot of support from the yakking community and its much appreciated

Stippy. Your very right about locking up.

At my house I always had it locked up to a pole with a bike lock. Unfortunately at the moment our good friend has allowed us to stay with her in her villa whilst we rebuild .
Her yard isn't very big and I had the yak out of the way, wrapped up in a tarp. To have it locked would mean it would be in the road.
Lesson learnt 
THE HARD WAY
Sorta losing hope now.

I hope the prick who took it gets a large dose of karma
This yak was born from good deeds. The day it was stolen my wife who bought it from me helped give 2vietnamese CP kids the ability to communicate ( they are 11 and 12) I didn't find out about that for a few days as she was consoling me. I'm very proud of her

Thanks again all who have spread the word and keep an eye out for it


----------



## mmmBEER (Jun 7, 2012)

Like the pet you'd given up for dead, only to find its way home months later...
Had a very excited call from Bludymick this morning, it appears the low life scum that stole his kayak either got an attack of conscience or got bored with it and returned it to it's rightful owner. Still yet to have a "vet check" to make sure it's ok, but great news anyway.
I can't believe it mate, happy Fathers Day!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bludymick said:


> I hope the prick who took it gets a large dose of karma
> This yak was born from good deeds. The day it was stolen my wife who bought it from me helped give 2vietnamese CP kids the ability to communicate ( they are 11 and 12) I didn't find out about that for a few days as she was consoling me. I'm very proud of her


Seems like a case of the good deed paying a dividend as hoped for in the quote, a happy outcome.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Fantastic news
Bizarre news
I'm up at nelson today for weekend 
I get a call from the lady we are living with

My yak turned up in the driveway this morning
after 4 months it's back
Can ya believe it


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Awesome and wierd at the same time. Make sure you get back in the saddle asap


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd paint a boomerang on that sucker.

Great news indeed!


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

That sucks. I have a SOT in my garage taking up room I don't have. If you want it is yours. Pick up Sydney. PM me if you're keen


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Boomerang
Lol
I might just do that
So stoked
Can't believe it just turned up


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Congrats buddy and happy fathers day!


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome work... wondering why the dirty rat decided to return it all of a sudden. Hope they aren't a member here and read your thread and got 2nd thoughts.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Great news Bludymick. Maybe they had started scoping out the forum with a view to sell & could see that there was alot of ill intent from fellow forum users. :lol:


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

reunited this afternoon
was so stoked to see it sitting there like it never went
a winter lost is all

whats lost
I had emergency seek telescopic canoe paddle on a leash in the belly. both gone
my sounder plug have taken a beating, may have to get that fixed somehow, looks like they have mashed it into some plug type, looks like a pin is snapped off in there and a fair amount of corrosion. I had kept innox and fresh water up to it and it was in good condition. the battery pack and gear is still ok.
some scratches and it looks like it has sat in trolley for a while, hobie trolley returned.
clues my daughter noticed that the foot rests had been moved closer. a short arse or kid ????
might take it for a dip this week to see if any damage has been done
will have to let police know of its return


----------



## submdi (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow!

My blood boils at the thought of these pricks that think they can just help them selves to other people property. They deserve the worst karma(or some other things I won't mention here).

So glad to hear it was returned to you, but I hope the karma is still brewing for who ever it was.


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeffen said:


> I'd paint a boomerang on that sucker.
> 
> Great news indeed!


POINT TAKEN MATE


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

*Like*


----------

